# que me recomiendan para armar un bafle hogareño



## fabri169 (Oct 22, 2010)

Hola gente...espero que no sea molestia pero quiero armar 4 bafles y necesito de su ayuda...tengo un amplificador de 50w rms y quiero un BUEN SONIDO para un lugar cerrado  de 6mts x 4mts,y estuve viendo woofer(de 6") y tweeter(domo) marca JAHRO y quería saber que me pueden aconsejar en marcas o en parlantes, si agregarle algún medio o estaría bien sin el.
Espero que me puedan ayudar...igualmente gracias.saludos


----------



## Tacatomon (Oct 22, 2010)

Lectura Recomendada:
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f32/disenar-cajas-medir-parametros-thiele-small-parlantes-16852/

Saludos!


----------



## tatajara (Oct 22, 2010)

Mira, mi opinión los jahro no son tan malos y con un tweeter esta bien, es mas yo tengo uno así (wofer y tweeter) pero esta en tu idea si quieres poner un medio necesitas un divisor de frecuencias pero sino con un capasitor en serie con el + del tweeter esta bien 
Saludos tatajara


----------



## pipa09 (Oct 23, 2010)

fabri169 dijo:


> Hola gente...espero que no sea molestia pero quiero armar 4 bafles y necesito de su ayuda...tengo un amplificador de 50w rms y quiero un BUEN SONIDO para un lugar cerrado de 6mts x 4mts,y estuve viendo woofer(de 6") y tweeter(domo) marca JAHRO y quería saber que me pueden aconsejar en marcas o en parlantes, si agregarle algún medio o estaría bien sin el.
> Espero que me puedan ayudar...igualmente gracias.saludos


 
Podrias usar un woofers un poquito mas grande ( talves 8",10") para los graves, ya que no difieren tanto en su precio, pero hay bastante diferencia en rendimiento , y complementarlo con unos mas chicos, en mi opinion los JAHRO, funcionan bien para lo que valen. 
Un woofers mas un tweters de bobina, con sus filtros correspondientes,seria ideal para un lugar asi!!

Cualquier duda consulta!!

Saludos!!


----------



## fabri169 (Oct 23, 2010)

hola amigos ...mi idea era de 4 bafles por que el ampli que voy a usar es stereo de 45w x 4 y queria aprovechar todo... y tal vez en un futuro un poco lejano usar todo el equipo en un lugar de 12 mts x 10 mts ,pero para no apurarme me serviria armar los bafles para el lugar mas chico y de ultima agregarlo despues¿? y que me sirve que sean de 8" o 15" ? y muchas gracias a todos por la onda!


----------



## pipa09 (Oct 23, 2010)

fabri169 dijo:


> hola amigos ...mi idea era de 4 bafles por que el ampli que voy a usar es stereo de 45w x 4 y queria aprovechar todo...  y que me sirve que *sean de 8" o 15" ?* y muchas gracias a todos por la onda!


 

Mientras mas grande la superficie del cono , mejor respuesta en graves vas a conseguir!

Y si tu intencion es pasar a un lugar mas grande, ya te servirian los mismos y no volver a armar otros.....es solo mi opinion claro !!!

Saludos!!


----------



## fabri169 (Oct 23, 2010)

por empezar en un lugar de 6mts x 4 mts me alcanzarian 2 bafles com woofer jahro de 6" y tweeter domo para un ampli de 45w x 4¿¿¿???¿?¿?¿ 
y si en el futuro lo quiesiera usar para un lugar mas grande,con armar 2 bafles mas de las mismas caract. y con el mismo ampli. alcanza? 
que me aconsejan? los woofer jahro de 6" me parecen que esta bien porque tiene 50w nominal ademas de su precio que es bajo .
pero como soy en estos temas le pido su ayuda,espero no molestar y sus respuestas jaja gracias saludos


----------



## pipa09 (Oct 23, 2010)

fabri169 dijo:


> por empezar en un lugar de 6mts x 4 mts me alcanzarian 2 bafles com woofer jahro de 6" y tweeter domo para un ampli de 45w x 4¿¿¿???¿?¿?¿


 

Como alcanzar, alcanzan, depende de cada quien , de sonar, se escuchara bien, eso si, no esperes tener un sonido con buenos graves, pero es gusto de cada uno!!



fabri169 dijo:


> y si en el futuro lo quiesiera usar para un lugar mas grande,con armar 2 bafles mas de las mismas caract. y con el mismo ampli. alcanza?


 
Yo opino que andaras corto, pero como te dije antes, depende de cada uno como le gusta escuchar, a lo mejor para unos sera poco, y otros te haran bajar el volumen, me explico?



fabri169 dijo:


> que me aconsejan? los woofer jahro de 6" me parecen que esta bien porque tiene 50w nominal ademas de su precio que es bajo .
> pero como soy en estos temas le pido su ayuda,espero no molestar y sus respuestas jaja gracias saludos


 
Consejos?te diria que optes por unos woofers mas grandes, pero tambien hay que ver que no te quedes corto con el ampli, asi que mas que eso no te puedo decir,
Espero que te haya ayudadao, saludos!!


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Oct 23, 2010)

Si querés tener un buen sonido, hacele caso a pipa09, con el espacio que tenés, vale la pena invertir para oír bien y como dice un amigo mio, nada vence a las pulgadas. Uno de los mejores sonidos que oí en mi vida fueron con unos parlantes Leea de 15" coaxiles en un gabinete bass reflex sintonizado correctamente y armado con las especificaciones del fabricante.
El amplificador que los accionaba era un 40+40
Los buenos parlantes no son baratos.


----------



## fabri169 (Oct 23, 2010)

bueno la verdad me han ayudado mucho ... voy a investigar un poco mas y veo igualmente gracias!!! saludos


----------



## pipa09 (Oct 23, 2010)

fabri169 dijo:


> bueno la verdad me han ayudado mucho ... voy a investigar un poco mas y veo igualmente gracias!!! saludos


 

investigar un poco mas sobre que?


----------



## ehbressan (Oct 23, 2010)

Hola, para empezar con los parlantes te recomiendo Leea, GB Audio, Audifan, y por ahi algún otro antes que jahro.
Cuando te decidas cual comprar, asegurate que tenga los parámetros Thiele Small, si no, tendrás que medirlos.
Para graves, como te dijeron, no hay como la superficie. Podés poner de 6", pero mejor será poner varios de 6".
Sds.


----------



## Pablo16 (Oct 23, 2010)

Para la potencia que vas a manejar en tu amplificador yo me armaría los bafles ''bass reflex'' (porteado) con un woofer de 8" y un buen tweeter domo, con un crossover de dos vias claro. En una habitacion de ese tamaño y rodeado por esos 4 bafles creo que tendrías un buen sonido.

Si el amplificador lo permite puedes puentear las salidas para tener dos más potentes y armarte unos bafles más grandes, con un woofer de minimo de 10" que se adapte a la potencia que vas a darle. Al final de cuentas seguiría siendo sonido estereo.

Es recomendable que la potencia del amplificador sea aproximadamente un 20% menor a la de las bocinas, para evitar que se quemen facilmente.

En cuanto al diseño de los bafles (medidas, parametros, etc) hay mucha información en el foro.

Saludos.


----------



## pipa09 (Oct 24, 2010)

Pablo16 dijo:


> Es recomendable que la potencia del amplificador sea aproximadamente un 20% menor a la de las bocinas, para evitar que se quemen facilmente.
> Saludos.


 
Puedes quemar tus parlantes con mucha menos potencia que la que soportan!!!


----------



## ehbressan (Oct 24, 2010)

Es casi seguro que con poca potencia y rosqueando el ampli, tengas recortes que pueden llegar a destruir parlantes.
Personalmente, lo expliqué en otros post, el minimo para cualquier amplificador de Alta Fidelidad es de 60 W aprox.
Por otro lado, personalmente, prefiero que el amplificador sea mas potente que lo que resiste el parlante, y nunca jamás, hacerlo recortar.
Sds.


----------



## pipa09 (Oct 24, 2010)

ehbressan dijo:


> Por otro lado, personalmente, prefiero que el amplificador sea mas potente que lo que resiste el parlante, y nunca jamás, hacerlo recortar.
> Sds.


 

En esto si estoy de acuerdo, eh visto trabajar amplis con el indicador de Clip encendido casi constantemente, y al comentar esto me contestaron mas de una ves " _*pero si el parlante se la banca, es mas grande que la potencia, aparte queda bien porque va al ritmo de la musica*_"

Siempre es mejor que toda potencia trabaje holgadamente, sin exigirla demasiado, solo asi nos dara esos picos de potencia momentaneos , y no una terrible Dc al parlante.
Saludos!!


----------



## CDZeta (Oct 24, 2010)

Un woofer de 8" y un parlante de medios + un tweeter estaria bien , 45w x 4 me suena a un estereo, puede ser?


----------



## Yoangel Lazaro (Oct 24, 2010)

Pablo16 dijo:


> Es recomendable que la potencia del amplificador sea aproximadamente un 20% menor a la de las bocinas, para evitar que se quemen facilmente.


No, porque el programa musical no es continuo. 


En los FAQ's de JBL Pro mira lo que afirman: 

"Lo ideal es elegir un amplificador que pueda entregar una potencia equivalente a dos veces la potencia continua del altavoz... 

Un altavoz de calidad profesional puede manejar picos transitorios por encima de su potencia nominal si el amplificador puede entregar los picos sin distorsión. El uso de un amplificador con algunos extras de "espacio libre" ayudará a asegurarse de que solamente entregará energía limpia sin distorsiones, a los altavoces. 

En algunas aplicaciones críticas, tal como un entorno de escucha de un estudio, es importante mantener la capacidad máxima transitoria. Para estas aplicaciones, utilice un amplificador que puede entregar 6dB (o cuatro veces más) más poder que la potencia continua.

Si las restricciones presupuestarias le obligan a utilizar un amplificador con menos potencia, se debe tener mucho cuidado de ver que el amplificador no es una saturación. Puede que te sorprenda saber que la energía baja puede resultar en daños a su sistema de altavoces". 

Esto y mas en: http://www.jblproservice.com/general_faq.htm (se aceptan arreglos correspondientes a la traducción)


Eso de arriba es según JBL Pro, obvio pueden haber otros tipos de opiniones, según sea el caso. 

Como experiencia personal; yo tengo 2 subwoofer's 12" con potencia 250W RMS de aguante, son 4ohm c/u. El amplificador que tengo para ellos es un CROWN LPS1500 que envía 400W a 4ohm por canal. Falta 1 mes para llegar al año con esa configuración, y no ha pasado nada. Eso si, nunca dejo pestañar el LED de CLIP ¡ni en lo mas mínimo!.


----------



## Pablo16 (Oct 25, 2010)

Toda la razón, es mas probable mandarle DC a la bocina con un amplificador más chico. Lo peor es que sí lo sabia simplemente se me olvido jeje. Disculpen la erronea informacion.

Saludos y gracias


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Oct 25, 2010)

En la literatura técnica de JBL aparece lo siguiente ( http://www.jblpro.com/pub/technote/spkpwfaq.pdf ):



> 4. What about loudspeaker abuse in normal operation? Should there be any de-rating of systems to allow for this?
> Yes. JBL defines the following three categories of loudspeaker application, each requiring an
> adjustment of the system's IEC rating:
> 
> ...



Con suerte podemos estar en el caso B, pero si el amplificador es pequeño, es probable que estemos en el caso C.
Que se ponga un más grande o más potente no indica para nada que vaya a ser necesario aumentar el volumen, es más, es probable que tenga una presión sonora mayor (SPL) con lo que necesitamos menos potencia para un mismo efecto.
El clipping o recorte, no produce DC, para que aparezca DC en el parlante, se debe quemar la etapa de potencia, lo que sí aparecen son ondas recortadas con armónicas ya que pueden llegar a ser casi cuadradas.
Si el amplificador ya está definido, que creo que este es el caso del que se está hablando, yo prefiero sin lugar a dudas, el mejor y con la mayor presión sonora (SPL) que pueda comprar.


----------



## ehbressan (Oct 25, 2010)

Si quieren comprender en serio que es el recorte, por que se produce y que daños produce, lean estos 2 artìculos. Son esenciales para entender el fenòmeno :

http://sound.westhost.com/clipping.htm

http://sound.westhost.com/tweeters.htm

Sds.


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Oct 25, 2010)

Me parece muy buena la aclaración ehbressan, una cosa es que aparezca una componente de DC y otra es que aparezca DC.
Son muy buenos los artículos y publicaciones de Elliott Sound.


----------

